# Hilfe bei Terrarium Sonnen-Mond Steuerung via Siemens LOGO!



## philipp83 (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
 nach ewig langen tüfteln hab ich mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen euch (Profis) zu fragen.

 Meine schaltung kann folgendes:

 I5= Einstellung der Mond hellichkeit 
 jeden tag 1 Impuls = AQ2 in ca. 28tagen
 [28impulse] von 0% auf 100% und wieder zurück auf 0%

 I1= Sonnenaufgang AQ1 von 0% auf 83% (wird ersetzt gegen Schaltuhr 06:00-22:00uhr)
 I2= Mittags Licht Erhöhung AQ1 von 83% auf 100% (wird ersetzt gegen Schaltuhr 11:30-15:00uhr)
 I3= Sonnenuntergang AQ1 von 83% auf 0%(wird ersetzt gegen Schaltuhr 20:00-22:00 uhr)
 I4= Neumond Reset
 I5= Mond steller (pro impuls ca. 7,4%)
 (wird ersetzt gegen Impuls Schaltuhr)

 So ladet mal meine schaltung runter und versucht sie.
Zu erst ein paar mal I5 betätigen damit nicht Neumond Ist.

 Ich habe es bereits geschaft denn Mond(AQ2) hoch zu dimmen wenn die Sonne (AQ1) unter 15% geht.

 Nur in der Früh das Mond (AQ2)runter dimmen mach mir probleme.
 Hätte gerne Sobald die Sonne (AQ1) auf über 15% ist der Mond sich wieder auf 0% runter dimmt.

 Bitte um Lösung(en)??

 MFG Philipp


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2009)

hallo,
versuche es mal so, im anhang das geänderte programm.


----------



## philipp83 (6 Februar 2009)

5 bauteile mehr und es klappt

Vielen Vielen Dank!!

Für was ist der Merker M1? wird der benötig?


mfg Philipp


----------



## philipp83 (6 Februar 2009)

Noch was
Bin ja erst seid kurzen Logo besitzer.
Und viel am Testen aber da steh ich schon wieder.
Wieso Klappt es auf bild 1 aber auf bild 2 nicht?
Macht es einen unterschied ob ich das HIGH Signal vor Q2 abfange?

mfg Philipp


----------



## philipp83 (6 Februar 2009)

doppelposting bitte löschen


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2009)

hallo,
weil das in bild 2 eine rekursion ist, du gehst ohne auf einen merker oder ausgang auf den eingang zurück, setz einfach einen merker dazwischen oder geh wieder über den ausgang auf das rücksetzen vom selbsthalterelais, warum das nicht angemeckert wird weiss ich auch nicht.
hast recht den merker von mir kannste weglassen.


----------



## philipp83 (6 Februar 2009)

Wenns interessiert:
Hier meine komplette Tag-Nacht Simulation.
(Monatlich andere ein und aus Schaltzeiten).

Aber keine endgültige Version.

MFG Philipp


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2009)

hallo,
hier mal ein anderer denkanstoss: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15514&highlight=sonnenaufgang


----------



## philipp83 (7 Februar 2009)

Bin etwas weiter gekommen.
Bauteile einsparen.
Und die Sonnen aufgang, Sonnen untergang Zeiten Programiert.

MFG Philipp


----------



## philipp83 (7 Februar 2009)

Schon 170 Bauteile von 200 kann ich wo einsparen??

MFG Philipp


----------

